# wilting or just part of flower?



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey gang,
             Im growing 1 plant in a 2'X4'X8' grow room that has a 400hps light and a vortex exhaust set to 75 degrees.  Im growing in DWC waterfarm.  Using GH flora 3 part nutes.  After 7 weeks of veg(18/6), i just changed the time to 12/12 earlier this week.  After about 4 days of it my plant started to look more spread out, almost like its drooping or wilting or something.....i changed nutes to the "transition to bloom" strength when i changed to veg stage.  The leaves look fine and dont seem to be sagging, it just looks like the stems to the leaves are hanging "down" more.....any ideas? this is my first grow so im not sure if this is normal.  the leaves appear to be healthy color and texture.


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 8, 2006)

i would get a pic asap. while it may not be a big deal, early diagnosis can be crucial with hydro. 

with hydro, they go fast both ways, up, and down. ya kno what im sayin


----------



## KADE (Dec 9, 2006)

7 weeks of veg!!! how big are they!? 
I know what you mean shutty... it just happens.... it is like they are looking for light or something... as long as your giving good aerated nutes... and u flush once in a while... you'll be fine man!!


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Dec 9, 2006)

Kade, check my grow in the journals, i just posted todays pics...they are roughly 19"


----------



## KADE (Dec 9, 2006)

ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> Kade, check my grow in the journals, i just posted todays pics...they are roughly 19"


 
Oh..... if i woulda vegged for that long i'd be lookin at 30" plants.

I'll take a look!


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Dec 10, 2006)

they were slow starters....PH issues early on


----------



## KADE (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah ph can throw a big spin on things if let go very long.


----------

